# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussi ajamisen opettelu?

## hessu799

Onko bussin ajaminen kuinka vaikea oppii?
Tokiha  kun kokemusta tulee oppii paremmaksi kuskiksi,voiko bussin ajamista verrata johonkin muuhun?esim. Täysperävaunu/puolikas?

Oon jakeluautoa 18t ajanut ennen se on n. 12-14 metrinen.
Pystyykö mitenkää etukäteen opiskelemaan ennen koulun alkua esim. Netin välityksellä vinkkejä)? ( kouluun hakenut mut päätöstä ei viel tullut)

Kuorma-autoa on tullut ajeltua vuosia mut haluan kokeilla  bussi hommia että pääsis ajamaan pitempää väliä ja näkisi ihmisiä (nykyisessä työssäni  ei ihmisiä näe kuin harvoin)ja uskon että bussihommat voisi sopia mulle ku olen sosiaallinen ja hyvin asiakaspalvelu henkinen.

----------


## Kani

Jos ajamista ajatellaan, varmaan suurin ero tulee pyörien sijainnista. Kuorma-autossa etupyörät ovat kuljettajan alla, linja-autossa selvästi taaempana. Tämä tuo ajolinjaan tiettyä viivettä, eli kääntämään lähdetään myöhemmin kuin kuorma-autolla. Pitempi akseliväli muutenkin vaatii jatkuvaa peilien tarkkailua mm. käännöksissä, siihen tulee ammattilaisella tietty rutiini.

Tasainen ajotapa on myös tärkeämpi matkustajien kuljetuksessa, vaikka toki viisasta myös tavaraliikenteessä. Eli tilanteiden jatkuva ennakointi niin, ettei tule turhia jarrutuksia, varsinkaan äkkijarrutuksia. Jos on ajanut kuorma-autoa pitempään, ei linja-autoon vaihtaminen tuottane vaikeuksia.

Hyvä että olet kiinnostunut myös asiakaspalvelusta, sitä alan yritykset arvostavat.

----------

